# Freedom To Vape Specials - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (26/4/18)

*
Check out of Facebook page for more detailed info on events and specials on the day. Some specials will be available online as well.*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (26/4/18)

PLEASE NOTE FOR ONLINE ORDERS THAT THEY GO LIVE AT 10AM ON FRIDAY 27TH APRIL 2018.

LINK IS HERE BUT WILL ONLY BE ACTIVE ON THE 27TH. https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/freedom-weekend-specials

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (28/4/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (30/4/18)

Don't forget the specials are still going till the 1st May 2018. Just a note to get orders in before 1:30 today for delivery on Wednesday. Orders placed after 1:30 or tomorrow will only be shipped out on Wednesday for delivery Thursday due to tomorrow being a public holiday. The store is open till 6pm today and until 1:30pm tomorrow for convenience.

www.sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (30/4/18)

Sir Vape said:


> Don't forget the specials are still going till the 1st May 2018. Just a note to get orders in before 1:30 today for delivery on Wednesday. Orders placed after 1:30 or tomorrow will only be shipped out on Wednesday for delivery Thursday due to tomorrow being a public holiday. The store is open till 6pm today and until 1:30pm tomorrow for convenience.
> 
> www.sirvape.co.za


There are some epic deals in there! Nicely done @Sir Vape !

I know I don't need another RDA... But at those prices it won't hurt...


----------



## jm10 (30/4/18)

Order placed and paid, will see youll soon to collect @Sir Vape 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## etiennel22 (30/4/18)

Stocked up on some spare batteries. Now just waiting for delivery. Awesome deals guys


Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jm10 (30/4/18)

jm10 said:


> Order placed and paid, will see youll soon to collect @Sir Vape
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



All sorted, collected and happy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## etiennel22 (2/5/18)

etiennel22 said:


> Stocked up on some spare batteries. Now just waiting for delivery. Awesome deals guys



Received my order, excellent service


----------

